

US Bachelor and PhD enrollment rises for Computer Science - yongshin
http://www.cra.org/resources/crn-archive-view-detail/undergraduate_cs_degree_production_rises_doctoral_production_steady/

======
tryitnow
It's wonderful to see the market economy at work. There's a shortage coding
talent, leading to skyrocketing compensation, leading to a greater supply of
coders.

But will this greater supply reduce future compensation from levels it would
have been at without the increase in supply of coders?

I don't think so. Good products and good business models generate more demand
for talent. This may not be apparent on a company basis, but when one
considers all of the partners required in today's business model, then it does
seem possible that a greater supply won't necessarily offset today's high
compenstion.

------
yongshin
I was curious to see where enrollment was at considering the 94% job placement
that NYU CS grads are now experiencing
([http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/business/2012/01/07/harlow-...](http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/business/2012/01/07/harlow-
computer-science-jobs.cnn))

------
yongshin
@tryitnow, I agree, I remember the days when many were afraid that outsourcing
IT jobs to India and China would have offset the rising salaries for software
engineers. That hasn't factored in much for US software engineers since.

